# Nismo GTR Evo.co.uk



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice little write up on evo.co.uk on Nismo GTR from middlehurst, nice to see mention of possible £1,200 addon for ECU and gearbox upgrade from Nismo pity theres is no power hike though,


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Cobb AP will give you much more then just a remap without powerupgrade...what is all this about the Nismostuff....why think a second about expensive&useless Nismostuff if there is far better solutions out there....:chuckle:


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

I guess the appeal is that warranty is still intact, no doubting that Cobb and other aftermarkets components are far superior in terms of actual performance gains or value for money.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

bobel said:


> I guess the appeal is that warranty is still intact, no doubting that Cobb and other aftermarkets components are far superior in terms of actual performance gains or value for money.



If you want warranty....simply leave the car as it is...or tune the hell out of it and forget the "W" word....it does not break and if,Nissan is useless....repair it and improve it...:wavey:


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

EvolutionVI said:


> If you want warranty....simply leave the car as it is...or tune the hell out of it and forget the "W" word....it does not break and if,Nissan is useless....repair it and improve it...:wavey:


Hi

Your car blew up right?


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

The dampers sound nice but £20k is a lot for what's on offer. I thought that the Nismo kit included a gearbox cooler. Surely that would be more popular than just a gearbox remap.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

christer said:


> Hi
> 
> Your car blew up right?


No,i didn´t blew my car up...Nissan put the wrong bearings in when they build it...small difference:wavey:

After they put a perfect working engine in the car,it ran 25000km with 600horses and still held fine...no enginewear when i stripped it for more mods weeks ago.. 

Now im running a GT800 Kit...and don´t care about warranty anymore...:chuckle:


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

800 horses??!! Wow, good man!


----------

